# Crown molding



## billyo (Jan 28, 2012)

Refresh my memory how to cut crown molding


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 28, 2012)

There are several ways. What profile crown are you installing and what type of tools do you have to cut the moulding with? What type of corners are you dealing with, square, angled?


----------



## billyo (Feb 5, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:
			
		

> There are several ways. What profile crown are you installing and what type of tools do you have to cut the moulding with? What type of corners are you dealing with, square, angled?



Square corners, 81/2 in dewalt slide miter, and 4inch standard crown


----------



## nealtw (Feb 6, 2012)

If you treat the table of the saw as the ceiling and fence as the wall and hold the crwon at the same angle that it will fit the ceiling. We clamp a peice of plywood to the table so each peice of molding is held at the proper angle when cut.
http://www.joneakes.com/learning-curve/143-cutting-crown-molding#video_container_194


----------



## thomask (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Billyo:

You can lay crown molding flat on a compound miter saw.

For left side inside corner or right side outside corner place top edge of crown against fence.

For right side inside corner or left side outside corner place bottom of crown against fence.

Set bevel angle at 33.85 degrees, set miter angle at 31.6 degrees either right or left depending on your application.

This is good for a compound saw.

Hey get some scrap and make you some examples to go by, mark the settings with a sharpie pen and keep them handy for trial fitting and as a gauge to cut by. I know a local pro who uses his trial gauges regularly.  


Let us know how you do. 
Good luck.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 16, 2012)

thomask: I read that book too. Good luck finding 0.6 degrees. If you do want to cut a large crown on the flat, start with a smaller molding that fits on the saw and cut sample angles and use them to set your saw at the two angles you need. Then you would also need varrity like 44, 45, 46 and rights and lefts just for the 90 degree corners.
P.S. Saw your photos, looks great.


----------



## thomask (Feb 16, 2012)

nealtw said:


> thomask: I read that book too. Good luck finding 0.6 degrees. If you do want to cut a large crown on the flat, start with a smaller molding that fits on the saw and cut sample angles and use them to set your saw at the two angles you need. Then you would also need varrity like 44, 45, 46 and rights and lefts just for the 90 degree corners.
> P.S. Saw your photos, looks great.



nealtw:  

You are right on point there sir on crown, thanks for the kind words.

One question, is a compound saw easier than a regular miter saw for crown work? 

I guess we are all like Doctors, we are "practicing" carpentry, etc.  LOL


----------



## nealtw (Feb 16, 2012)

One question, is a compound saw easier than a regular miter saw for crown work? 

If you can make it work and it gets the job done. You have the right tool.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19489&filter=Crown cut
Or just buy one of these and make perfect cuts everytime. The molding still needs to be cut upside down.

The saw your trying to use is to small, need at least a 12" compound mitre saw.


----------



## billyo (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks thomask you have been very helpful.


----------



## thomask (Jun 15, 2012)

nealtw said:


> thomask: I read that book too. Good luck finding 0.6 degrees. If you do want to cut a large crown on the flat, start with a smaller molding that fits on the saw and cut sample angles and use them to set your saw at the two angles you need. Then you would also need varrity like 44, 45, 46 and rights and lefts just for the 90 degree corners.
> P.S. Saw your photos, looks great.



Hey nealtw, 

Sorry but I forgot to mention my saw has those stops marked. It must have had a guy with little skill in mind when it was designed... LOL:rofl:

Anything new going on?


----------



## asbestos (Jun 17, 2012)

*It's a black art *


----------



## isola96 (Jun 30, 2012)

It is a black art, I love when I get people telling me how they are going to put crown molding up in there home like its the simplest thing to do, I usually shoot them down when I start explaining how it's all working upside down and reversed angles.


----------

